# Finally getting some use out of the "new" truck.



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Figured I would post some pictures of what I've been doing with my truck since I got it. Nothing to special or heavy.









Bed full of tools from building demo combines. 








New Rims for work's field sprayer. 46x12. 532lbs each.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The trailer was pointed downhill and the truck was on level ground so it wasn't squatting as bad as it looks in the picture.








And at school with it. They were not impressed.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Mark I love the new truck!! Any chance you could post up a pic of your switch set-up for the light bar? Thanks!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1070712 said:


> Mark I love the new truck!! Any chance you could post up a pic of your switch set-up for the light bar? Thanks!


I'll grab a pic sometime. I have the lighbar controller from FS, no switches or anything in the truck.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Mark13;1070706 said:


>


still looks like its squating here


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;1070715 said:


> still looks like its squating here


It was squatting, but not as bad as the driveway picture kinda makes it look like. It needs airbags.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad you are getting alot of good use out of your new truck Mark. When are you getting a plow?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Mark13;1070713 said:


> I'll grab a pic sometime. I have the lighbar controller from FS, no switches or anything in the truck.


Ok thanks Mark, haha so they weren't very impressed when your parked your truck/trailer at school eh? lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mercer_me;1070717 said:


> Glad you are getting alot of good use out of your new truck Mark. When are you getting a plow?


I just ordered all the truckside stuff from Jim yesterday, the plow is waiting for me, just have to give the final word on it and hand over some money lol.



GMCHD plower;1070719 said:


> Ok thanks Mark, haha so they weren't very impressed when your parked your truck/trailer at school eh? lol


No, school security told me it was unacceptable. I got a $50 ticket for taking more then 1 spot but got it reduced to a warning. The officer was busy explaining their huge parking problem that starts at 9am and how those 7 spots would be valuable. My class gets out at 8:45am so I'd be long gone by 9. And there was easily 50+ open spaces yet in the lot at about 9:15am when he was explaining the parking problem to me.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

[/QUOTE] No, school security told me it was unacceptable. I got a $50 ticket for taking more then 1 spot but got it reduced to a warning. The officer was busy explaining their huge parking problem that starts at 9am and how those 7 spots would be valuable. My class gets out at 8:45am so I'd be long gone by 9. And there was easily 50+ open spaces yet in the lot at about 9:15am when he was explaining the parking problem to me. [/QUOTE]

haha shows that he's not that smart lol...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

No, school security told me it was unacceptable. I got a $50 ticket for taking more then 1 spot but got it reduced to a warning. The officer was busy explaining their huge parking problem that starts at 9am and how those 7 spots would be valuable. My class gets out at 8:45am so I'd be long gone by 9. And there was easily 50+ open spaces yet in the lot at about 9:15am when he was explaining the parking problem to me. [/QUOTE]

haha shows that he's not that smart lol...[/QUOTE]

It was entertaining when I took the ticket into their office to ask about it. The officer in the office (not the one who gave me the ticket) goes "You've got the black truck pulling that big thing behind it?" To which I replied "Yes, I've got the black truck pulling the gooseneck" He just looked at me and then said we should walk out there and look at it to make sure we're talking about the right vehicle.

As if anyone else had a setup like mine at school that day to get it confused with.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

It was entertaining when I took the ticket into their office to ask about it. The officer in the office (not the one who gave me the ticket) goes "You've got the black truck pulling that big thing behind it?" To which I replied "Yes, I've got the black truck pulling the gooseneck" He just looked at me and then said we should walk out there and look at it to make sure we're talking about the right vehicle.

As if anyone else had a setup like mine at school that day to get it confused with. [/QUOTE]

WOW all I can say is WOW, like you said "as if anyone else had a set-up like that" I hate it when people know so little they can't even give something a name thats even close to the real one, you know like "the big trailer" or something, even if they dont call it a gooseneck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1070730 said:


> WOW all I can say is WOW, like you said "as if anyone else had a set-up like that" I hate it when people know so little they can't even give something a name thats even close to the real one, you know like "the big trailer" or something, even if they dont call it a gooseneck.


I don't remember if I said gooseneck or big trailer but whichever it was still left him confused as to what was going on.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Mark13;1070706 said:


> And at school with it. They were not impressed.
> [IMG]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t115/MarkM13/MCC.jpg


Look like trailer was empty expect those small thing and that truck SQUATTING big time.

If it was me I would add overload spring on it. I don't think I ever see Chevy with overload leaf spring.

I should have get pictures of my superduty tow 26K trailer with skidsteer on. :laughing:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;1070749 said:


> Look like trailer was empty expect those small thing and that truck SQUATTING big time.
> 
> If it was me I would add overload spring on it. I don't think I ever see Chevy with overload leaf spring.
> 
> I should have get pictures of my superduty tow 26K trailer with skidsteer on. :laughing:


The trailer had the frame for a chisel plow on it. Not sure what it weighs, 3k maybe? We needed a trailer that big for the size of the frame, not the weight of it. And the diesel tank on the front of the trailer was full. There was a little weight on it but it was the first time I'd used my gooseneck so I didn't know how it was going to do.

I've pulled 26k with a couple different Chevy pickups, probably did better then any Ford would have.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

nice truck mark! going back to long beds after the short beds is awesome. and its a really sharp truck, is it a 20+5? can they legally give you a ticket?? i mean do you get a ticket at a parking lot when you park with a trailer?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ProTouchGrounds;1070832 said:


> nice truck mark! going back to long beds after the short beds is awesome. and its a really sharp truck, is it a 20+5? can they legally give you a ticket?? i mean do you get a ticket at a parking lot when you park with a trailer?


Thanks, I'm lovin the long bed after having a short bed. The trailer is a 23+5 I think.

I got the ticket reduced to a warning but I didn't look at the ticket very closely before they said I could get a warning instead since I didn't know that I couldn't park like that beforehand. It's a local community college and there is always police officers around there from the town that's near-by helping with traffic problems. I'm not sure if there is any officers around the lot but the school has their own security and stuff.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mark13;1070721 said:


> I just ordered all the truckside stuff from Jim yesterday, the plow is waiting for me, just have to give the final word on it and hand over some money lol.


What are you putting on it for a plow.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mercer_me;1070848 said:


> What are you putting on it for a plow.


A Red one.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

boss 9'2 still? time for airbags! also did your old b&w out of your 1500 switch right over into the new truck?


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Though it's clearly squatting, This isn't really a brand issue. That trailer is a bit heavy for a stock 3/4 ton leaf. Mark a I think your right if your going to pull stuff like that you either need an overload spring/timbrens/airbags/ some type of suspension add-on to deal with that weight. Every truck will squat, and in my observation as long as their both the same tonnage with/without add ons (the same) there's not a huge difference between how much weight a truck can take. I'm not trying to talk and truck up or down.

BTW Mark that is a really good looking truck, even better with the trailer, squat or not.

If I offended anyone, I didn't mean to, its the internet.

John


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1070859 said:


> boss 9'2 still? time for airbags! also did your old b&w out of your 1500 switch right over into the new truck?


Shh, quiet you lol. Giving away my plow secrets.

I bought this truck with the gooseneck in it. It's a B&W also, my 1/2ton still has the gooseneck in it. One of today's projects is to get it out before I sell the truck.



Willman940;1070860 said:


> Though it's clearly squatting, This isn't really a brand issue. That trailer is a bit heavy for a stock 3/4 ton leaf. Mark a I think your right if your going to pull stuff like that you either need an overload spring/timbrens/airbags/ some type of suspension add-on to deal with that weight. Every truck will squat, and in my observation as long as their both the same tonnage with/without add ons (the same) there's not a huge difference between how much weight a truck can take. I'm not trying to talk and truck up or down.
> 
> BTW Mark that is a really good looking truck, even better with the trailer, squat or not.
> 
> ...


I'll agree it needs some sort of suspension help in the rear. It'll end up getting the 5000lb Ride Rite bags at some point.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

hey mark are you going to do the onboard air compresser and all that good stuff or just fill them beforeyo go?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1070869 said:


> hey mark are you going to do the onboard air compresser and all that good stuff or just fill them beforeyo go?


I'm not sure. I'd like OBA with a tank. But I'd probably go for a compressor designed for airbag suspension that some guys do on their custom cars and trucks that's designed for a lot more use and run time. I'd like to have a 5 or more gallon tank. Be able to fill low tires. And I wouldn't mind having some train horns


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mark13;1070873 said:


> I'm not sure. I'd like OBA with a tank. But I'd probably go for a compressor designed for airbag suspension that some guys do on their custom cars and trucks that's designed for a lot more use and run time. I'd like to have a 5 or more gallon tank. Be able to fill low tires. And I wouldn't mind having some train horns


i like the train horns i have always wanted them, i think that 5 gallons is good unless you are filling up tires maybe more like 10 15 gallon would be perfect.


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

Mark13;1070873 said:


> I'm not sure. I'd like OBA with a tank. But I'd probably go for a compressor designed for airbag suspension that some guys do on their custom cars and trucks that's designed for a lot more use and run time. I'd like to have a 5 or more gallon tank. Be able to fill low tires. And I wouldn't mind having some train horns


I just ordered a set of the Ride Rite bags and compressor for my Superduty. Can't wait until they get here. I got the bags and the compressor shipped for $467 bucks. That is the Cheapest I could find online. They will work real nice for ya.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Milwaukee;1070749 said:


> Look like trailer was empty expect those small thing and that truck SQUATTING big time.
> 
> Big time??????  I'll bet it looks like that becasue Mark probably already cranked his front torsion springs up to level it out.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you really should........................:laughing:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mark13;1070851 said:


> A Red one.


Boss or Wetsern?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Is that a 6.0? sorry I can't tell b/c theres no BADGE... 
lol
ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;1071033 said:


> Is that a 6.0? sorry I can't tell b/c theres no BADGE...
> lol
> ussmileyflag


It's much better without the badge. Its more fun too when it looks like a 6.0.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Alright, well I said what I said to try and keep the brand bias out of all this, but the cat is out of the bag, and very mad. So I take back what I said. In a rephrasel. 

Mark, you have a very nice truck, there is nothing wrong with it. Airbags might help. Regardless I like it a lot. The backrack and badge-less is a nice touch too. Nuff said


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

dont worry about it mark, i installed airbags on our chevy HD and on my f350 srw, squat is for the birds!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Willman940;1071196 said:


> Alright, well I said what I said to try and keep the brand bias out of all this, but the cat is out of the bag, and very mad. So I take back what I said. In a rephrasel.
> 
> Mark, you have a very nice truck, there is nothing wrong with it. Airbags might help. Regardless I like it a lot. The backrack and badge-less is a nice touch too. Nuff said


I don't care about brands. I'm a Chevy guy, but most of my friends are Ford people and there's a few Dodges in there too. The only time brands get thrown in is if someone breaks something then they get some crap until someone else breaks something and then the smart @ss comments get directed at them lol. I've got one friend who's kinda like Mil though and 200% die hard Ford. He never leaves me alone about my Chevy's but they work for me and I'm happy with them. He didn't spend his money on my truck so who cares what he thinks of it.

And my tbars are cranked up to level, maybe a tiny bit high in the front. Thats part of the problem it looks like its really squatting.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

jomama45;1070971 said:


> Yeah, you really should........................:laughing:


Well we only done 2 times. 200K miles on original tran so I prefer not.

Well that look to be dually truck. I don't see like that on SRW truck. 

Mark do they pay you for use your truck? Don't you know that when you start work hard on truck. When it fall apart from tow or overload. Who money come out pocket?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;1071228 said:


> Mark do they pay you for use your truck? Don't you know that when you start work hard on truck. When it fall apart from tow or overload. Who money come out pocket?


We've got a deal worked out. I'm happy with the deal and if my truck is being used for something I'm the only one driving it. And I didn't buy it to just sit around and not do anything, I expect things to wear out and break. That's part of the life of a working truck.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

just ignore mil like everyone else does.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;1071746 said:


> just ignore mil like everyone else does.


I do when I get annoyed enough. Gives me something to look forward too, seeing the next random comment about how far superior Ford trucks are over everything else even if it has nothing to do with the current topic.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i find it funny because we all know dodges are by far the best trucks.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;1071763 said:


> i find it funny because we all know dodges are by far the best trucks.


Your a funny guy Ben lol


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mark13;1071910 said:


> Your a funny guy Ben lol


Don't encourage him! Lol


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Milwaukee;1071228 said:


> Well we only done 2 times. 200K miles on original tran so I prefer not.
> 
> Well that look to be dually truck. I don't see like that on SRW truck.
> 
> Mark do they pay you for use your truck? Don't you know that when you start work hard on truck. When it fall apart from tow or overload. Who money come out pocket?


Only the Fords seem to fall apart.:laughing:

Welcome to the DURAMAX Family mark!!!!!!!!!!!!ussmileyflag

Now, someone with a RED NON Cummins dodge needs to get with the Times!!!!! LOL


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

02DURAMAX;1071930 said:


> Welcome to the DURAMAX Family mark!!!!!!!!!!!!ussmileyflag
> 
> Now, someone with a RED NON Cummins dodge needs to get with the Times!!!!! LOL


Thanks, So far it's awesome. Couldn't leave it stock for more then about a week after I got it lol

I do believe I know who your talking about with that Dodge. Atleast it's a 5.9 though. :waving:


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

The school parking issue is funny. At my high school, we had "trailer day" one Friday. We pulled trailers too school to take up as much parking space as possible. I pulled a 20ft equipment trailer and took up 4 spots, my buddy took his bosses F550 with a 35 gooseneck :laughing: we also had a camper, a couple boats, and some utility trailers. When the Dean of Students brought us into his office, we all just told him we had things to pick up after school, just a random coincidence :laughing:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

02DURAMAX;1071930 said:


> Only the Fords seem to fall apart.:laughing:
> 
> Welcome to the DURAMAX Family mark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now, someone with a RED NON Cummins dodge needs to get with the Times!!!!! LOL


Low blow.



Mark13;1071934 said:


> Thanks, So far it's awesome. Couldn't leave it stock for more then about a week after I got it lol
> 
> I do believe I know who your talking about with that Dodge. Atleast it's a 5.9 though. :waving:


We've been over this.....
lol


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Lawn Enforcer;1071935 said:


> The school parking issue is funny. At my high school, we had "trailer day" one Friday. We pulled trailers too school to take up as much parking space as possible. I pulled a 20ft equipment trailer and took up 4 spots, my buddy took his bosses F550 with a 35 gooseneck :laughing: we also had a camper, a couple boats, and some utility trailers. When the Dean of Students brought us into his office, we all just told him we had things to pick up after school, just a random coincidence :laughing:


this would have been a good sinior prank if everyone brought trucks and trailers to school and walked inside like it was nothing lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1071962 said:


> this would have been a good sinior prank if everyone brought trucks and trailers to school and walked inside like it was nothing lol


Take up 90% of the parking lot with 5 trucks and trailers lol.

I wanted to have tractor day but no one else was with me on that one.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

jomama45;1070971 said:


> Yeah, you really should........................:laughing:


yeah and that is a dually, show some on a srw, that is what is in this thread


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

bigbadbrad;1072160 said:


> yeah and that is a dually, show some on a srw, that is what is in this thread


Yeah, I realize I drive a dually everyday of the week.

The post it was reffering to was simply mil spouting off that he'd never seen a "Chevy" with helper springs before, so I showed him.

If you want to get to the real basis of this thread, I'll try to help you understand:

A young man starts a thread about his vehicle, which he's obviously very proud of. Troll poster "Milwaukee" enters the thread with his typical brand blind, "GM junk" mentality, trying to take something away from the OP. Maybe you support ignorance like Mil's, but I really don't care for it. Why support raining on the young man's parade?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

jomama45;1072281 said:


> Why support raining on the young man's parade?


"...Rain makes corn, corn makes whiskey
Whiskey makes my baby feel a little frisky..."


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL, that song is wayyy overplayed now a days... soo sick of it...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Triple L;1072291 said:


> LOL, that song is wayyy overplayed now a days... soo sick of it...


It's on once and a while around here. I've quit listening to the radio for a while until something new comes out. Driving around with the windows down anyway makes listening to the radio a challenge unless I want it loud which I usually don't so I feel like I'm not missing out on much.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

the new boss 92;1071962 said:


> this would have been a good sinior prank if everyone brought trucks and trailers to school and walked inside like it was nothing lol


We did, just showed up and strolled into school like it was a normal day...Dean of Students sure didn't get a kick out of it though...


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Not really a big Chevy guy but I like that truck. You really put it to good use too, I like the Liberty as well. Those are some bright bars.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

KL&M Snow Div.;1072434 said:


> Not really a big Chevy guy but I like that truck. You really put it to good use too, I like the Liberty as well. Those are some bright bars.


Thanks! I like to get my money's worth out of my pickups and there's only one way to do that. Work 'em.
The bar is actually a Federal Signal Mini Legend. Thing's crazy bright.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mark13;1072439 said:


> Thanks! I like to get my money's worth out of my pickups and there's only one way to do that. Work 'em.
> The bar is actually a Federal Signal Mini Legend. Thing's crazy bright.


I'll second that.... lol


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

so mark you get a tuner yet? i know you did a couple mods but nothing major.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1072472 said:


> so mark you get a tuner yet? i know you did a couple mods but nothing major.


I've got a lil done to it, nothing to major. Efi Live with a DSP5 switch, Edge Insight digital guages, BD drivers side exhaust manifold, egr blocked, 4" turbo back straight pipe, and airbox opened up quite a bit. I've got an Airdog II lift pump, MA tie rod sleeves, deep trans pan, and a Transgo Jr shift kit that's all still waiting to go on.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice,you should be pretty happy with that setup should move out to when needed!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1072482 said:


> nice,you should be pretty happy with that setup should move out to when needed!


It's pretty quick. Definitely not the fastest or most powerful truck around but it does pretty good. It tows nice which is quite important for me.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thats good, out of att the trucks i have drived, the duramax is my favorite next to cummins then sadly ford but for the most part they a nice stock and shift awsome


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1072486 said:


> thats good, out of att the trucks i have drived, the duramax is my favorite next to cummins then sadly ford but for the most part they a nice stock and shift awsome


I like my Chevy pickups, but between 2 of my friends and I there's a 6.7 cummins, a 6.4 psd, and my dmax so we get to see how they all compare.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Took another pic today while at work.










8 Pallets of pavers, 2 extra pallets, and a full diesel tank on the front of the deck.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks good, and also looks like you solved the squating issue! But theres still nothing hanging off the front?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1103006 said:


> Looks good, and also looks like you solved the squating issue! But theres still nothing hanging off the front?


It's got airbags and a compressor on it now. My guage reads slightly incorrect on the psi in the bags but I had them pretty full but there was a considerable amount of pin weight on that load. The plow stuff will be on it before long. All the truckside stuff is still in the box from Jim laying in my garage.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks good can't wait to see some pics of that thing move some snow


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

hey mark, whats your guesstimate on the weight of that load? i hauled about 13K worth of techobloc wall units plus the 5200lb trailer weight behind the ford last week. at 18K you can definitely tell something was back there.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice lookin truck Mark, I can't wait to hear how you like plowing with the Duramax this winter. Definitely will be a nice step up!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

yea your not joking alot of pin weight, did you get the 5k bags im assuming? thats alot of weight if i calculated right you close to about 25k? glad to see you bought a truck that fits your needs you poor 1500 would have broke in half!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ProTouchGrounds;1103353 said:


> hey mark, whats your guesstimate on the weight of that load? i hauled about 13K worth of techobloc wall units plus the 5200lb trailer weight behind the ford last week. at 18K you can definitely tell something was back there.


Talking to the manufacturer of the pavers and another guy I work with who used to work at a landscape supply place we figure the trailer was 31-35,000.



the new boss 92;1103428 said:


> yea your not joking alot of pin weight, did you get the 5k bags im assuming? thats alot of weight if i calculated right you close to about 25k? glad to see you bought a truck that fits your needs you poor 1500 would have broke in half!


I've got the 5,000lb bags. They had 80-90psi in them in that pic. Ya, my 1/2ton wouldn't have been real happy about this one lol.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats one sexy truck ya got there mark :waving:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

dheavychevy38;1103474 said:


> Thats one sexy truck ya got there mark :waving:


Thanks! I havn't seen your new one either.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Good thing you didnt take a picture in the sun, your truck actually looks kinda clean in those pics lol.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;1103479 said:


> Good thing you didnt take a picture in the sun, your truck actually looks kinda clean in those pics lol.


It's spotless, what are you talking about? :laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

WilliamOak;1103479 said:


> Good thing you didnt take a picture in the sun, your truck actually looks kinda clean in those pics lol.


i say my trucks clean all the time to, just clean the inside thats all you have to look at when you drive it right?


Mark13;1103465 said:


> Talking to the manufacturer of the pavers and another guy I work with who used to work at a landscape supply place we figure the trailer was 31-35,000.
> 
> I've got the 5,000lb bags. They had 80-90psi in them in that pic. Ya, my 1/2ton wouldn't have been real happy about this one lol.


 90lbs holly hell mark, you need a dully:laughing:


Mark13;1103484 said:


> It's spotless, what are you talking about? :laughing:


i tell people that all the time, or if they dont like i get the sponge bucket and 6pack they normally look at me like im crazy. the days are getting sorter lol not enough time to do it all any more!


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

"The trailer was pointed downhill and the truck was on level ground so it wasn't squatting as bad as it looks in the picture."

Whatever...typical sqatting GM. :whistling:


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

"Talking to the manufacturer of the pavers and another guy I work with who used to work at a landscape supply place we figure the trailer was 31-35,000."

That's safe and legal.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

yamahatim;1103496 said:


> "The trailer was pointed downhill and the truck was on level ground so it wasn't squatting as bad as it looks in the picture."
> 
> Whatever...typical sqatting GM. :whistling:


Yeah your right, a Ford F150 would've handled it better....wesport


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

yamahatim;1103520 said:


> "Talking to the manufacturer of the pavers and another guy I work with who used to work at a landscape supply place we figure the trailer was 31-35,000."
> 
> That's safe and legal.


if the trailer isnt over weight and its loaded right neither the truck or trailer is over weight in that case. if i know mark he has D plates and and inspection tag so he good!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Mark, what size tires are you running right now in those pics? Ive had 285s for the past year and they look awesome but wore fast and i don't feel like paying that kind of money again so am thinking about going back to 265's...yours look good. Its nice having other people with pretty much the same truck to see how things would look on mine! Is that wrong? lol


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

plowguy43;1103535 said:


> Yeah your right, a Ford F150 would've handled it better....wesport


lol didn't say that but you made me laugh.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

the new boss 92;1103573 said:


> if the trailer isnt over weight and its loaded right neither the truck or trailer is over weight in that case. if i know mark he has D plates and and inspection tag so he good!


Considering max towing for a Chevy HD3500 is 21700, I would say it's overloaded.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh god, here we go again......


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Awsome picture Mark. I'm realy looking rarward to seing pictures of it with the plow on.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;1103583 said:


> Hey Mark, what size tires are you running right now in those pics? Ive had 285s for the past year and they look awesome but wore fast and i don't feel like paying that kind of money again so am thinking about going back to 265's...yours look good. Its nice having other people with pretty much the same truck to see how things would look on mine! Is that wrong? lol


The tires are load range E 265 Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armors. I think they wear pretty quick and are terrible offroad when things start getting slick and muddy.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Milwaukee;1070749 said:


> Look like trailer was empty expect those small thing and that truck SQUATTING big time.
> 
> If it was me I would add overload spring on it. I don't think I ever see Chevy with overload leaf spring.
> 
> I should have get pictures of my superduty tow 26K trailer with skidsteer on. :laughing:


Just don't take the picture from the front or we wont be able to see the trailer past the hood thats up.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Mark are my eyes messing with me or is there a greenish pin stripe along the top of your fender all the way down the truck?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

damn thats alot of weight, those tires must be hurting during acceleration...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sven_502;1104161 said:


> Mark are my eyes messing with me or is there a greenish pin stripe along the top of your fender all the way down the truck?


It's a glare or something. I took the picture with my phone and the camera on it's all scratched up.



ProTouchGrounds;1104171 said:


> damn thats alot of weight, those tires must be hurting during acceleration...


There was enough weight pushing down on the back tires that there was no way they were going to spin lol In 2wd I pulled it probably 500' across grass and dirt and not a hint of slip. And my rear tires are about 3,000mi from bald.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i dont mean spinning, thats just alot of force for single rears.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ProTouchGrounds;1104264 said:


> i dont mean spinning, thats just alot of force for single rears.


Ya, if it was a normal load I'd switch to a dually or go to 19.5's and heavier rated tires. But for once or a couple times a year I feel ok with what I have.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

WilliamOak;1103593 said:


> Oh god, here we go again......


its ok colin, once again it seems like the only person that seems to care about over weight doesnt even own a 3/4 ton nor has a a real plow.

sorry mark i couldnt stop my fingers from typing that. i owe ya!


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

the new boss 92;1104454 said:


> its ok colin, once again it seems like the only person that seems to care about over weight doesnt even own a 3/4 ton nor has a a real plow.
> 
> sorry mark i couldnt stop my fingers from typing that. i owe ya!


If you think a so called "real truck" and a so called "real plow" makes you "the man", I feel for ya. As for the over weight, I could care less. Just pointing out the obvious and hoping everyone plays it safe, for themselves as well as others.

Sorry, I couldn't stop my fingers from typing that.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

yamahatim;1104557 said:


> If you think a so called "real truck" and a so called "real plow" makes you "the man", I feel for ya. As for the over weight, I could care less. Just pointing out the obvious and hoping everyone plays it safe, for themselves as well as others.
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't stop my fingers from typing that.


its OK man you were the only one that got real emotional over the fact that he had to move a trailer less than a mile on a field he was working. as far as a real truck we are identical with that, plow i have a real plow, not a Hts. BTW welcome to plow site!


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

the new boss 92;1104560 said:


> its OK man you were the only one that got real emotional over the fact that he had to move a trailer less than a mile on a field he was working. as far as a real truck we are identical with that, plow i have a real plow, not a Hts. BTW welcome to plow site!


Not being emotional, as I said, just pointing out the obvious. Your the one that dissed me. I had an aunt that was killed in accident which involved an over weight vehicle that couldn't stop in time, so I am sorry if I mention that no one should be over weight, no matter how far you drive. It's no different than people texting or using a smartphone, well any phone for that matter, while driving. The life you save might not be your own. Sorry for the rant, carry on. :salute:


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh, and the HTS is a real plow, same componants as the heavier plows, just not heavy. Great plow for a lightweight in my opinion. I looked at the Boss and the Hydraulics looked really wimpy.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well doesn't that Truck use same rear axle in Dually? Then it should be fine.

My F250 use same rear axle on F350 dually.



Well I am gonna to say good lucky because transmission will be tired from doing big load. This is come out guy who drove diesel with manual tow overload stuff. I have hard time believe that automatic would do best job compare to manual transmission.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

yamahatim;1104571 said:


> Not being emotional, as I said, just pointing out the obvious. Your the one that dissed me. I had an aunt that was killed in accident which involved an over weight vehicle that couldn't stop in time, so I am sorry if I mention that no one should be over weight, no matter how far you drive. It's no different than people texting or using a smartphone, well any phone for that matter, while driving. The life you save might not be your own. Sorry for the rant, carry on. :salute:


sorry to hear about your loss, point being that he didnt drive on any roads just moving it across the field and unhooking it as stated. and i do agree with you with the whole phone thing.


yamahatim;1104572 said:


> Oh, and the HTS is a real plow, same componants as the heavier plows, just not heavy. Great plow for a lightweight in my opinion. I looked at the Boss and the Hydraulics looked really wimpy.


dont get me wrong hts are great plows, had to make the point clear where i was coming from, just the wrong plow for the work i do. all that being said I'm just going to let all this go after stating some points and let mark have his thread back because he such a great photographer!:salute:


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

:salute: Agreed. And yeah, pics rock!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

A Tundra could do it....according to their commercials.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

plowguy43;1104769 said:


> A Tundra could do it....according to their commercials.


That just make pop come out my nose...:laughing:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

yamahatim;1104572 said:


> Oh, and the HTS is a real plow, same componants as the heavier plows, just not heavy. Great plow for a lightweight in my opinion. I looked at the Boss and the Hydraulics looked really wimpy.


I would take a Boss over an HTS any day. The HTS is to light duty IMO.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

yamahatim;1103520 said:


> "Talking to the manufacturer of the pavers and another guy I work with who used to work at a landscape supply place we figure the trailer was 31-35,000."
> 
> That's safe and legal.


Its legal if its spread out even....Ive pulled out of PAVELOC with my 2500 at 29,500lbs


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Milwaukee;1104586 said:


> Well doesn't that Truck use same rear axle in Dually? Then it should be fine.
> 
> My F250 use same rear axle on F350 dually.
> 
> Well I am gonna to say good lucky because transmission will be tired from doing big load. This is come out guy who drove diesel with manual tow overload stuff. I have hard time believe that automatic would do best job compare to manual transmission.


Its an ALLISON...Not a Twigshift..


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;1104586 said:


> Well I am gonna to say good lucky because transmission will be tired from doing big load. This is come out guy who drove diesel with manual tow overload stuff. I have hard time believe that automatic would do best job compare to manual transmission.


My trans is fine and will continue to be for a while. It's properly serviced, has a shift kit in it, deep trans pan,and tuned with Efi Live. It handled the weight no problem. After pulling that gooseneck around all day with varying weights between 6k, and 35k the trans never got above 155*.


plowguy43;1104769 said:


> A Tundra could do it....according to their commercials.


I should see if Toyota would let me demo a Tundra for say 2 months in place of my Chevy. I'd like to see what shape the drivetrain is in after 2 months.



02DURAMAX;1105105 said:


> Its legal if its spread out even....Ive pulled out of PAVELOC with my 2500 at 29,500lbs


Paveloc is also where I was getting these bricks. 2 loads of 4 pallets and then loaded them all on for a short trip to where they were going to be needed.



02DURAMAX;1105110 said:


> Its an ALLISON...Not a Twigshift..


x2. I've pulled similar loads with both and I'd go with an Allison anyday.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark13;1105229 said:


> I should see if Toyota would let me demo a Tundra for say 2 months in place of my Chevy. I'd like to see what shape the drivetrain is in after 2 months.


Wait you mean actually work it? no no no no you can't do that, you can only take pictures of it looking like it is working because it needs to get back to picking up groceries.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

plowguy43;1105395 said:


> Wait you mean actually work it? no no no no you can't do that, you can only take pictures of it looking like it is working because it needs to get back to picking up groceries.


:laughing: i bet i could break it, kinda surprise with the older chevys myself, but the new trucks arent old steal like my 92. mark knows about the obs chevys!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

02DURAMAX;1105105 said:


> Its legal if its spread out even....Ive pulled out of PAVELOC with my 2500 at 29,500lbs


it doesnt matter if its spread out it exceeds the gcwr of the truck. if that trailer weighs 35k its overweight too. i bet the gcwr of that truck is 20-22k. doesnt matter how far you go all it takes is one person to pull out in front of you and its your fault.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

sno commander;1105615 said:


> it doesnt matter if its spread out it exceeds the gcwr of the truck. if that trailer weighs 35k its overweight too. i bet the gcwr of that truck is 20-22k. doesnt matter how far you go all it takes is one person to pull out in front of you and its your fault.


But that is assuming the GCWR is a legal rating.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

sno commander;1105615 said:


> it doesnt matter if its spread out it exceeds the gcwr of the truck. if that trailer weighs 35k its overweight too. i bet the gcwr of that truck is 20-22k. doesnt matter how far you go all it takes is one person to pull out in front of you and its your fault.


this is very true, but if the 450-550 isnt around to do the work how do you get the load to were it needs to go if they need it now? i'm betting that load was for the farm he was working on, and if you have any farming experience then you dont under stand that every farm truck is over weight about 25% all the time. imo that truck going down the road would look fine to me not knowing what it weights. knowing what it weights i would just stay a safe distance and not worry about it. Dont get me wrong i dont like being over weight, but when you have a job to do that puts food in your belly or bills to pay you got to take a risk some time or another!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

What was going to pull out in front of him? A cow? Hit it, I like my steak tenderized.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i was under the impression he was towing this down public roads. if hes just towing that in the field who cares?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i agree with plow guy!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Mark, you know jasons truck will out pull the **** out of your chevy! 


Untill he blows something motor related up


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

sno commander;1105615 said:


> it doesnt matter if its spread out it exceeds the gcwr of the truck. if that trailer weighs 35k its overweight too. i bet the gcwr of that truck is 20-22k. doesnt matter how far you go all it takes is one person to pull out in front of you and its your fault.


Is it just the truck with all the weight? No...


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

02DURAMAX;1105854 said:


> Is it just the truck with all the weight? No...


gross combined weight rating = truck and trailer. the way your describing it means i could pull 80k with my 3/4 ton truck as long as the rear axle of the truck isn't overloaded and as long as the trailer axles are within spec im good. doesn't work like that.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sno commander;1105615 said:


> it doesnt matter if its spread out it exceeds the gcwr of the truck. if that trailer weighs 35k its overweight too. i bet the gcwr of that truck is 20-22k. doesnt matter how far you go all it takes is one person to pull out in front of you and its your fault.





the new boss 92;1105634 said:


> this is very true, but if the 450-550 isnt around to do the work how do you get the load to were it needs to go if they need it now? i'm betting that load was for the farm he was working on, and if you have any farming experience then you dont under stand that every farm truck is over weight about 25% all the time. imo that truck going down the road would look fine to me not knowing what it weights. knowing what it weights i would just stay a safe distance and not worry about it. Dont get me wrong i dont like being over weight, but when you have a job to do that puts food in your belly or bills to pay you got to take a risk some time or another!


I think being overweight 25% of the time is giving me the benefit of the doubt lol. I'm doing alot better with this truck then my 1/2ton that was overweight 99.8% of the time.



sno commander;1105656 said:


> i was under the impression he was towing this down public roads. if hes just towing that in the field who cares?


I was on the road and went a few miles with it. I knew what I was dealing with and kept my eye out for the bus full of nuns that was going to possibly pull out in front of me. lol



PabstBlueRibbon;1105688 said:


> Mark, you know jasons truck will out pull the **** out of your chevy!
> 
> Untill he blows something motor related up


Why do you think his truck would have done better?


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

mercer_me;1104909 said:


> I would take a Boss over an HTS any day. The HTS is to light duty IMO.


Says the guy with the Fisher...:laughing:


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

The new Boss 92 said "Dont get me wrong i dont like being over weight, but when you have a job to do that puts food in your belly or bills to pay you got to take a risk some time or another!"

Until you take the risk and it kills people. Then the food in your belly will be flushed down a prison toilet and your family will be stuck trying to pay your bills. Is that really worth saving one more trip? My aunt would argue that point if she could. Be safe and use your head.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

yamahatim;1106434 said:


> Says the guy with the Fisher...:laughing:


The only reason I didn't get a Boss was becouse I want a trip edge and the Boss Trip Edge weighs around 770lb wich is to much weight for my truck. When I bought me Fisher SD the dealer toled me the Fisher HT is very lite duty and strongly sugested I didn't get it.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

sno commander;1105615 said:


> it doesnt matter if its spread out it exceeds the gcwr of the truck. if that trailer weighs 35k its overweight too. i bet the gcwr of that truck is 20-22k. doesnt matter how far you go all it takes is one person to pull out in front of you and its your fault.


02 is right, around here you can tow anything you want, the truck nor trailer can be over weight. in his case if he had a trailer that was rated for 30k and he had 25 on the trailer and 5 on his truck he is fine. if you hade to subtrace the truck and trailer weight off the truck ass end capatibilitys every truck would be over weight or close to. think about it if a 3/4 ton truck was able to handle 9580 lbs and it the empty weight was 6k that leaves 3580 lbs for the trailer, hook a bobcat trailer up bam right there if not over weight!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree with the fact that there are limits on maximum weights towable by any type of vehicle. You cant just put 50K tags on your plate and expect to be legal as long as your not exceeding any axle weight ratings.

There are brake and steering components in addition to axles that have a limit on them. 31K behind a 7K truck is alot of momentum. GCWR (combined truck and trailer weight) is there to protect these other component in addition to your GAWR (axle weight rating) 

Im not pointing fingers at all just want to clear up the issue as best I can. Last load i pulled was 18K, load and trailer combined, then add in my truck of 8500lbs is 26,500 which is over my GCWR.

Mark do you have a CDL? I need one as well and am currently studying the materials.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree with the fact that there are limits on maximum weights towable by any type of vehicle. You cant just put 50K tags on your plate and expect to be legal as long as your not exceeding any axle weight ratings.

There are brake and steering components in addition to axles that have a limit on them. 31K behind a 7K truck is alot of momentum. GCWR (combined truck and trailer weight) is there to protect these other component in addition to your GAWR (axle weight rating)

Im not pointing fingers at all just want to clear up the issue as best I can. Last load i pulled was 18K, load and trailer combined, then add in my truck of 8500lbs is 26,500 which is over my GCWR.

Mark do you have a CDL? I need one as well and am currently studying the materials.



> think about it if a 3/4 ton truck was able to handle 9580 lbs and it the empty weight was 6k that leaves 3580 lbs for the trailer


Incorrect. if an HD has a gvwr of 9200lbs (my 02) and then subtract the weight of the truck, say 6K. That leaves 3200lbs of additional weight the truck can handle, regardless if its payload (yes there is a separate payload rating) or tongue weight put on by a trailer.

so say you have a bobcat and trailer weighing 15,000 total, assume a tongue rating of 10-15% depending on type of trailer. so say 15K * 15% = 1800lbs additional weight on the truck, so it is within that 3200lb margin you have so your good, but wait! you also have to make sure that additional 1800lbs of tongue weight does not exceed the rear gawr. if it doesnt, then your good to go.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

the new boss 92;1106458 said:


> 02 is right, around here you can tow anything you want, the truck nor trailer can be over weight. in his case if he had a trailer that was rated for 30k and he had 25 on the trailer and 5 on his truck he is fine. if you hade to subtrace the truck and trailer weight off the truck ass end capatibilitys every truck would be over weight or close to. think about it if a 3/4 ton truck was able to handle 9580 lbs and it the empty weight was 6k that leaves 3580 lbs for the trailer, hook a bobcat trailer up bam right there if not over weight!


Payload and gcwr are two completely different animals.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

ProTouchGrounds;1106461 said:


> I agree with the fact that there are limits on maximum weights towable by any type of vehicle. You cant just put 50K tags on your plate and expect to be legal as long as your not exceeding any axle weight ratings.
> 
> There are brake and steering components in addition to axles that have a limit on them. 31K behind a 7K truck is alot of momentum. GCWR (combined truck and trailer weight) is there to protect these other component in addition to your GAWR (axle weight rating)
> 
> ...


thank you pro touch :waving: i too dont really care what you guys tow just trying to clear some things up.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

This debate is reminding me of a saying i saw a while back...
Any real man knows that the GVW is just a recommendation and should not stand in the way of accomplishing the task at hand. 

I know I've way overloaded my truck before, I try not to make a habit of it but I've done it, and wouldn't hesistate to do it again if I needed to. We all know what our trucks can handle, we all overload them at some point. I agree with a previous post, farm trucks around here are always sagging a little in the rear from being overloaded. No one thinks anything about it.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

WilliamOak;1106463 said:


> Payload and gcwr are two completely different animals.


i know i was just saying that that a truck is rated for less weight compared to a trailer, there for if the truck, hitch and trailer are not over weight then nothing is, as long as its registration is correct!


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

the new boss 92;1106568 said:


> i know i was just saying that that a truck is rated for less weight compared to a trailer, there for if the truck, hitch and trailer are not over weight then nothing is, as long as its registration is correct!


That brings up a good point. I worked at a Ford dealer her in Minnesota for several years and a lot of guys that bought 1 ton trucks always opted for the heaviest weight rating for the license. What that essentially did was put all the payload capacity of the license onto the truck and took it away from the trailer. So I made it a point to ask the costomer if they haul more or tow more to get them the right license so they didn't get a ticket.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

yamahatim;1106588 said:


> That brings up a good point. I worked at a Ford dealer her in Minnesota for several years and a lot of guys that bought 1 ton trucks always opted for the heaviest weight rating for the license. What that essentially did was put all the payload capacity of the license onto the truck and took it away from the trailer. So I made it a point to ask the costomer if they haul more or tow more to get them the right license so they didn't get a ticket.


Eh?

.....................


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

KL&M Snow Div.;1106496 said:


> This debate is reminding me of a saying i saw a while back...
> Any real man knows that the GVW is just a recommendation and should not stand in the way of accomplishing the task at hand.
> 
> I know I've way overloaded my truck before, I try not to make a habit of it but I've done it, and wouldn't hesistate to do it again if I needed to. We all know what our trucks can handle, we all overload them at some point. I agree with a previous post, farm trucks around here are always sagging a little in the rear from being overloaded. No one thinks anything about it.


Well, what a coincidence the day I say this I get stopped by a state trooper/motor carrier inspector today. I got stopped because my trailer taillights had quit working, then find out my trailer needs a tag. Then he was going to write me a ticket for no DOT numbers, but when he weighed me I came in at like 9,5xxlbs. No DOT numbers here until 10,000lbs. So I got lucky, he gave me a warning on the lights, I already got that fixed and I'll be going to the tag office Monday lol. The guy was really nice though, wasn't a total jerk like most make the DOT guys out to be.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

02DURAMAX;1105105 said:


> Its legal if its spread out even....Ive pulled out of PAVELOC with my 2500 at 29,500lbs


What are your tags on your truck and trailer? You would have to have like TK plates on your trailer to be able to pull out legal. Even then, what is your gross weight on each of your axles. It would be tough to pull that load legal here with a 3/4 ton pickup. You would have to be overloading an axle.



the new boss 92;1106458 said:


> 02 is right, around here you can tow anything you want, the truck nor trailer can be over weight. in his case if he had a trailer that was rated for 30k and he had 25 on the trailer and 5 on his truck he is fine. if you hade to subtrace the truck and trailer weight off the truck ass end capatibilitys every truck would be over weight or close to. think about it if a 3/4 ton truck was able to handle 9580 lbs and it the empty weight was 6k that leaves 3580 lbs for the trailer, hook a bobcat trailer up bam right there if not over weight!


Are you talking plated weight or GAWR. If you have ever been pulled over my a state trooper in Illinois, they weight each axle individually. You can argue all you want, but if your rear axle on your truck is more than what is says on the tag that is in your drivers side door, you are getting an overweight ticket. The trooper will tell you that you are overloading the GAWR of the axle.

For instance, my 2500HD has a 9,200lb GVWR. It has a 12,000lb plate on it. When I pull on the scale, pulling my trailer, I cannot be over 6,084lbs on the rear axle or I am getting a ticket. No matter if I am pulling a trailer with TN (40,000lbs) plates on the trailer. The problem is that trailers that are rated to haul that amount of weight tend to be built really heavy duty and weight a lot, thus putting tounge weight on the rear of the truck. So, if you and plate the snot of your truck and your trailers, but if you overload an axle... your screwed.



ProTouchGrounds;1106461 said:


> I agree with the fact that there are limits on maximum weights towable by any type of vehicle. You cant just put 50K tags on your plate and expect to be legal as long as your not exceeding any axle weight ratings.
> 
> There are brake and steering components in addition to axles that have a limit on them. 31K behind a 7K truck is alot of momentum. GCWR (combined truck and trailer weight) is there to protect these other component in addition to your GAWR (axle weight rating)
> 
> ...


You sound like you have spend about as much time on the side of the road being educated by state troopers as I have! :laughing:


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

funny story about the ticket at school. at my school, we had the 2 paved parking lots which accounted for 75% of the spaces needed. then there was the dirt parking lot, you could put anything you wanted in that lot, and as long is it was legal, and you had a school tag or let them know your plates, they wouldn't bother you.

On the senior prank front, a couple of guy's in my class welded the main gate closed with a section of 1" chain in the middle of the night, that fired up the administration


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice lightbar!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

THEGOLDPRO;1071763 said:


> i find it funny because we all know dodges are by far the best trucks.


If Dodge had a GM trans then I would agree.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Agreed with Philbilly the IL DOT is a pain in the @ss. I own my own trucking company and hate to deal with them. Also hope he has a class A CDL pulling any trailer over 10,000 lbs regardless of what kind of truck is pulling the trailer. State and DeKalb County have been pulling over everything from pick-ups to us driving semi's and taking them to the scale lately to generate revenue. Just because my truck can haul 80000 lbs or up to 120,000 lbs with a permit doesn't mean I can with my 22' dump trailer. Sorry just my 2 cents since I pay so much for license insurance and plates to do the job safely.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

campkd6;1114241 said:


> Also hope he has a class A CDL pulling any trailer over 10,000 lbs regardless of what kind of truck is pulling the trailer.


You don't need a class A just because the trailer is over 10k.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

You do in Illinois


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

campkd6;1114269 said:


> You do in Illinois


Nope.

Can you show where it says that you need one?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I heard that too from someone who just got their B license. Any big trailer like that regardless the size of truck needs a class A.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

I believe a class D gives you up to 16,000 lbs total
C gives you up to 26,000 lbs total
B gives you max gross over 26,000 lbs with a trailer not to exceed 10,000 lbs
A gives you over 26,000 gross combination


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

FSUPERDUTY;1114326 said:


> I believe a class D gives you up to 16,000 lbs total
> C gives you up to 26,000 lbs total
> B gives you max gross over 26,000 lbs with a trailer not to exceed 10,000 lbs
> A gives you over 26,000 gross combination


Not exactly



> Class A
> Any combination of vehicles with a Gross Combination Weight Rating (GCWR) of 26,001 or more pounds provided the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) of the vehicle(s) being towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds. (Holders of a Class A license may, with appropriate endorsements, operate all vehicles within Class B, C and D.)
> 
> Class B
> ...


http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/departments/drivers/drivers_license/il_license_class.html


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cretebaby;1114358 said:


> Not exactly
> 
> http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/departments/drivers/drivers_license/il_license_class.html


Maybe I am reading it wrong, but I think that you just proved them both correct.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

A few years ago before I had a CDL, I can tell you that in this fine state of Illinois, I got pulled over for pulling a TE plate (14,000lb plate) behind my work van with a D plate (12,000lb plate). I was trailering a mini excavator weighing in at 11,980 curb weight. Combined with the weight of the trailer, I was under my TE plate. My van was under it's D plate. I still recived a ticket for inaddaqute licenseing while operating a CDL motor veichle and had to be picked up by someone with a CDL.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Philbilly2;1114574 said:


> Maybe I am reading it wrong, but I think that you just proved them both correct.


You are reading it wrong.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

cretebaby;1114358 said:


> Not exactly
> 
> http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/departments/drivers/drivers_license/il_license_class.html


 I would have to say since that was off the top of my head that I was pretty close!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

FSUPERDUTY;1114629 said:


> I would have to say since that was off the top of my head that I was pretty close!


I'll give ya that.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Philbilly2;1114581 said:


> A few years ago before I had a CDL, I can tell you that in this fine state of Illinois, I got pulled over for pulling a TE plate (14,000lb plate) behind my work van with a D plate (12,000lb plate). I was trailering a mini excavator weighing in at 11,980 curb weight. Combined with the weight of the trailer, I was under my TE plate. My van was under it's D plate. I still recived a ticket for inaddaqute licenseing while operating a CDL motor veichle and had to be picked up by someone with a CDL.


What was the GVWR's?


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

It is hard to argue with a DOT cop isn't it Philbilly. I know of several people that were cited for improper license this year from a guy pulling his horse trailer on his way to a trail ride to a guy i work with pulling a skidloader on a tag trailer behind a F-250 same result trailer over 10000 lbs need a class A. Resulting in lost days from work fines court costs and other pains. Better safe than sorry is what i was getting at in these tough ecconomic times the state is trying to make money any way it can.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

cretebaby;1114664 said:


> What was the GVWR's?


Doesn't matter on the gvwr it is a commercial vehicle CDL is required.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

campkd6;1114681 said:


> Doesn't matter on the gvwr it is a commercial vehicle CDL is required.


Wrong again.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Scotty, I want my ten minutes back.

But it is getting interesting now. Fun to see the guys that have no clue about CDL rules yammering on and on continuing to look more and more foolish.

Hee hee hee ...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

It is. 

As per usual he has a perfectly good handle on things. wesport


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cretebaby;1114250 said:


> You don't need a class A just because the trailer is over 10k.





cretebaby;1114274 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Can you show where it says that you need one?





cretebaby;1114358 said:


> Not exactly
> 
> http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/departments/drivers/drivers_license/il_license_class.html





cretebaby;1114615 said:


> You are reading it wrong.





cretebaby;1114684 said:


> Wrong again.


So if you are so smart, why do you explain to those of us that actually live in the the state that we are taliking about insted of giving a vage answer of "nope", "not exactly", "wrong".

Please do explain.... the floor is all yours.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cretebaby;1114664 said:


> What was the GVWR's?


You have never been pulled over by Illinois DOT have you?

When they site you for not having a CDL, it does not matter what the GVWR of the truck is of no imporatance. If a DOT officer gets you for anything, they get you for GAWR.

Hold on... let me answer for you....* "Not quite."*


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Is he incorrect in any of his input?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Philbilly2;1114581 said:


> A few years ago before I had a CDL, I can tell you that in this fine state of Illinois, I got pulled over for pulling a TE plate (14,000lb plate) behind my work van with a D plate (12,000lb plate). I was trailering a mini excavator weighing in at 11,980 curb weight. Combined with the weight of the trailer, I was under my TE plate. My van was under it's D plate. I still recived a ticket for inaddaqute licenseing while operating a CDL motor veichle and had to be picked up by someone with a CDL.


That doesn't sound like a CMV combo to me......


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;1114865 said:


> That doesn't sound like a CMV combo to me......


It might if the actual weight of the mini is 11,980. Any trailer able to haul the mini would be over 2000 lbs. Therefore making the total over 14k and 26k.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Philbilly2;1114855 said:


> You have never been pulled over by Illinois DOT have you?
> 
> When they site you for not having a CDL, it does not matter what the GVWR of the truck is of no imporatance. If a DOT officer gets you for anything, they get you for GAWR.
> 
> Hold on... let me answer for you....* "Not quite."*


It is funny how nobody can answer a question.

It would seem that nobody from IL can come up with something to prove their point that any trailer over 10k requires a CDL, but that is understandable since it doesn't exist.



> Who needs a CDL License?
> 
> You need a Commercial Driver's License if you operate:
> 
> ...


http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/departments/drivers/cdl/whoneeds_cdl.html

This is not unique to IL. It is the Federal standard.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

He said the van and trailer were both under. Maybe the 11,980 was the scaled weight of the trailer w/mini X?

I dunnoh....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;1114894 said:


> He said the van and trailer were both under. Maybe the 11,980 was the scaled weight of the trailer w/mini X?
> 
> I dunnoh....


Yup yup......


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

CDL????...Whats that...In Michigan you dont need one of them to drive one of these...Medical Card...Who Cares...You just out run the DOT...:waving:.....Keep up the Good work Crete....Still waiting for the stew to show up...:salute:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cretebaby;1114873 said:


> It might if the actual weight of the mini is 11,980. Any trailer able to haul the mini would be over 2000 lbs. Therefore making the total over 14k and 26k.


Sorry, maybe I worded it wrong, when I read back over my post, I understand why that could be misleading. By curb weight, I meant loaded as in what is scaled.

Machine- Cat 304CR 9,780lbs
Skid Loader Trailer - 2,200lbs
Total Curb Weight - 11,980lbs

I know that these weights are not exact to the pound, they will change a little depending on fuel in machine, size of bucket/ number of buckets, mud in tracks, number of chains and binders on trailer. There is an elevator across the street from my shop that lets me weight my equipment. I think that their scale weighs in 10lb incramates. So it will vary a little, but not 2,000lbs.

With a trailer weight of say 13,000lbs to give 1,000lbs of error for fuel and mud and a van that has 12,000lb plates and scales at just over 10,000lbs. I still only get a combined weight of 23,000lbs. That is under the 26K. and under the 14K on the trailer.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Is the van lettered


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Is this thread about marks truck? Lol


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes it was now we have it way off track turned it in to a pissing match. I was just trying to make sure he wasn't going to get a ticket and hassle from DOT but some people go on the offensive. Too many people i know are getting hassled this year for the wrong license according to the officers that are writting the tickets not what it says on IL SOS web. Sorry I tried to help. Good Luck.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

campkd6;1115033 said:


> Is the van lettered


Does it matter?



Philbilly2;1114941 said:


> Sorry, maybe I worded it wrong, when I read back over my post, I understand why that could be misleading. By curb weight, I meant loaded as in what is scaled.
> 
> Machine- Cat 304CR 9,780lbs
> Skid Loader Trailer - 2,200lbs
> ...


I got ya, Still curious of the GVWR's



Matson Snow;1114931 said:


> CDL????...Whats that...In Michigan you dont need one of them to drive one of these...Medical Card...Who Cares...You just out run the DOT...:waving:.....Keep up the Good work Crete....Still waiting for the stew to show up...:salute:


Looks like the only thing that rig could out run is a dog it runs over.  :salute:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

campkd6;1115033 said:


> Is the van lettered


Yes, that it is.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

campkd6;1115053 said:


> Yes it was now we have it way off track turned it in to a pissing match. I was just trying to make sure he wasn't going to get a ticket and hassle from DOT but some people go on the offensive. Too many people i know are getting hassled this year for the wrong license according to the officers that are writting the tickets not what it says on IL SOS web. Sorry I tried to help. Good Luck.


Yep, you are correct. Sorry, we should continue this in it's own thread.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry Mark

Let's move to here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109582


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Adding some more stuff to it. Finally got the blade on.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks great mark.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Mark, it looks like a money making machine! payup


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The truck looks great Mark. It looks like it holds the plow real well.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Mark13;1122780 said:


> Adding some more stuff to it. Finally got the blade on.
> 
> Truck looks awesome man. I think it would look sick with some ballistic jester rims on it, just a thought lol. That is if your looking at rims, otherwise if not still looks awesome.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Mark, I HATE YOU! haha jk, Truck looks GREAT!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

exmark;1122818 said:


> Truck looks awesome man. I think it would look sick with some ballistic jester rims on it, just a thought lol. That is if your looking at rims, otherwise if not still looks awesome.


Thanks! I'll be needing wheels in the spring but am undecided what to go with. I was thinking something black with a semi gloss finish would look good but I don't want to end up scratching a wheel driving thru fields at work or getting a rock chip in them on a gravel road somewhere. I know there is some teflon coated black wheels out there but I don't really like the look of any of them at the moment.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

looks great Mark....it hold the blade fine....is that a 9.2?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

tls22;1123051 said:


> looks great Mark....it hold the blade fine....is that a 9.2?


Yes sir. I'll probably add Timbrens or a similar product to it yet, I want to see how it does with some weight in the bed first though. Right now the torsion bars are just cranked up to level the truck out. But then I added air bags and made the rear sit higher lol.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mark13;1123052 said:


> Yes sir. I'll probably add Timbrens or a similar product to it yet, I want to see how it does with some weight in the bed first though. Right now the torsion bars are just cranked up to level the truck out. But then I added air bags and made the rear sit higher lol.


lol....Yeah im adding a set a timbrens for my soon to be new 8.5 xv.......after seeing your set-up, im not at all worried about weight.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

damn mark finally got around to doing it, i guess your going big or going home!!!!!


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Mark13;1123044 said:


> Thanks! I'll be needing wheels in the spring but am undecided what to go with. I was thinking something black with a semi gloss finish would look good but I don't want to end up scratching a wheel driving thru fields at work or getting a rock chip in them on a gravel road somewhere. I know there is some teflon coated black wheels out there but I don't really like the look of any of them at the moment.


 Yeah I see what your saying, you want them to be more durable for work. The rims are off road rims, they are a flate black wheel with a red lip on them and you can get them in chrome if you would rather have that but the black ones look better in my opinion. I am looking at them for my f.250 and its a black truck.

http://www.vividracing.com/catalog/ballistic-jester-c-6424_4542_6248_6251.html


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1123054 said:


> damn mark finally got around to doing it, i guess your going big or going home!!!!!


I hope to only do it once, so I'm going to do it right the first time.



exmark;1123056 said:


> Yeah I see what your saying, you want them to be more durable for work. The rims are off road rims, they are a flate black wheel with a red lip on them and you can get them in chrome if you would rather have that but the black ones look better in my opinion. I am looking at them for my f.250 and its a black truck.
> 
> http://www.vividracing.com/catalog/ballistic-jester-c-6424_4542_6248_6251.html


I'm curious how they would look on my truck. I looked on their site and didn't see a weight rating for the wheel which is something I have to pay attention to. Don't need to be worrying about overloading my rear wheels.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

looking good mark, now you need a good coat of fluid film!!!!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I should PM you this, but did you sell the spreader with your old truck, or are you still hanging on to it?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JohnnyU;1123262 said:


> I should PM you this, but did you sell the spreader with your old truck, or are you still hanging on to it?


I've still got it. It's up in the air right now as to weather or not I'll need it this season. If I don't there's a 99% chance I'm selling it and I'll let you know first.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Looking good. Now we need snow!


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks sweet! Makes me want to add one to my dmax now lol


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Another wheel option could be the H2 rims painted black, it looks awesome.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark13;1123263 said:


> I've still got it. It's up in the air right now as to weather or not I'll need it this season. If I don't there's a 99% chance I'm selling it and I'll let you know first.


Sounds good, just give me a shout if you decide to sell, even if its mid-season.

I just thought I'd check.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sven_502;1123727 said:


> Another wheel option could be the H2 rims painted black, it looks awesome.


Everyone and their brother has h2's of some sort around here. Some trucks look really good with them, others are just ok. I'd rather have something a bit different on my truck.



JohnnyU;1123922 said:


> Sounds good, just give me a shout if you decide to sell, even if its mid-season.
> 
> I just thought I'd check.


No problem, I'll let ya know how it works out.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Got my winter wheels and tires on!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great Mark.........What kind of tires?


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow those are pretty fancy for winter wheels!!! They look awesome though....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

tls22;1131804 said:


> Looks great Mark.........What kind of tires?


The tires are bgf all terrains.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

got any pics of them on there today???? lol


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

wow you make me really want one more and more you post pictures and spend money!!!!!!!!! i have to say with rims thats no longer a work truck lol!


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

Mark......nice truck....you know i'm liking the color...........


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice looking ride....Love that you work the balls out of it like there ment to be.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mike6256;1131813 said:


> Wow those are pretty fancy for winter wheels!!! They look awesome though....





the new boss 92;1133675 said:


> wow you make me really want one more and more you post pictures and spend money!!!!!!!!! i have to say with rims thats no longer a work truck lol!


Those wheels and tires arn't mine actually. They were just on loan to me for a couple days to see what they looked like on my truck. It was a kind gesture by their owner, I think he just wants me to spend more money to get similar wheels and tires of my own lol.



09Busa;1134025 said:


> Mark......nice truck....you know i'm liking the color...........


Thanks. I love the black when it's clean, but that's very rare for my truck so I have a love hate relationship with it's color.



Santry426;1134064 said:


> Nice looking ride....Love that you work the balls out of it like there ment to be.


Thanks, I like to get my moneys worth out of them and see what they can handle.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Been awhile since I've been here. Looks great mark!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

As always colin knows way to much......


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

tls22;1134840 said:


> As always colin knows way to much......


As usual lol. He was quite surprised when I stopped by his house and those were on my truck instead of my factory hd wheels with worn out tires.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Finally got to do push a little snow with it.









Night before, ready to go.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mark The truck looks great.....man your pushing alot in scoop on a long run. What type of tire? Any weight in the back?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks great Mark!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

tls22;1138776 said:


> Mark The truck looks great.....man your pushing alot in scoop on a long run. What type of tire? Any weight in the back?


Tires are 235/85/16 Toyo Open Country M/T's. In that pic I had about 350lbs by the tailgate and then my toolbox and backrack which is about 750-800lbs. I added another 480lbs back by the tailgate later this morning on my way home.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

How you liking the boss mark?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1138799 said:


> How you liking the boss mark?


I like it so far, I'm still getting used to it and trying to be productive.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Looking good. What kind of light bar is that?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

vegaman04;1139065 said:


> Looking good. What kind of light bar is that?


It's a Federal Signal Mini Legend.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

how did the mt tires work in the snow?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Frandon29;1139210 said:


> how did the mt tires work in the snow?


They did pretty good for as slippery as everything was. I still had to use 4x4 95% of the time but driving around on the roads 2wd was plenty. I think in a powdery snow that isn't so slippery 2wd will be more then plenty.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Mark13;1138771 said:


> Finally got to do push a little snow with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think your half ton could have moved that much snow in scope? lol.. Gotta love 5-7 inches of wet snow for the open of our season! Great pics. Hope you had fun in the new truck!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

you truck looks clean again mark? i had the worst time yesterday trying to push what had to be pushed, it worked in the long run with a weee bit momentum behind the plow!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pushin 2 Please;1139358 said:


> Do you think your half ton could have moved that much snow in scope? lol.. Gotta love 5-7 inches of wet snow for the open of our season! Great pics. Hope you had fun in the new truck!


It would have pushed it but I probably wouldn't have been able to push that big of a pile at once. With the wings on my old straight blade I could still get a pretty good pile going infront of me. I always had the truck very weighted down so it pushed pretty dang good for a half ton. 
I didn't notice how wet and heavy the snow was until my 2nd lot when I had to get out and shovel some. I made it about 4' pushing the shovel when I realized that snow was uselessly heavy. After that I gained alot more respect for pushing with my new truck over my old truck. I have the same route as last year so I can compare side by side how they do. Now I just need to get my v plow to be second nature and I'll really be productive. Yesterday I was slow, plow and I had alot of disagreements over positioning.



the new boss 92;1139367 said:


> you truck looks clean again mark? i had the worst time yesterday trying to push what had to be pushed, it worked in the long run with a weee bit momentum behind the plow!


I washed it before I put the nice wheels on it for a few days. It's stayed pretty clean since then and even while out plowing yesterday it didn't get very grimy. I was quite surprised.

I saw your post in the other weather thread and never remember my 1/2ton having as much trouble as yours. I think you need more weight. Mine was usually 7500-9000lbs when I'd leave the driveway to go plow. Some of the weight was in salt that would get spread and I'd end up back around 7500lbs when all my salt was gone.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

How many parking lots do you do? Can't wait to see more pic's!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i have about 900 in tractor weights in the bed and she is sagging with the plow up, i dont know but im pretty sure if it doesnt break majorly soon im deffinatly selling it for a nice dmax or cummins, on a side note im still alittle worked up about it........


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1139396 said:


> How many parking lots do you do? Can't wait to see more pic's!!


I did 2 yesterday. I was very slow though with my new blade and my boss had a few of the other guys do the 2 other parking lots I'm supposed to do. I felt bad about that deal and not being as fast as I would like to be. Hopefully I'll end up with 4 parking lots and a driveway for my main guy. And then I have odd stuff on the side I do that varies per storm.



the new boss 92;1139399 said:


> i have about 900 in tractor weights in the bed and she is sagging with the plow up, i dont know but im pretty sure if it doesnt break majorly soon im deffinatly selling it for a nice dmax or cummins, on a side note im still alittle worked up about it........


Your truck needs the suspension that was under my old truck. At 9,000lbs it sat the same height as my friends stock 98 z71. Made me look less suspicious driving around. It had 1ton torsion bars and 3/4 or 1 ton leaf springs on the rear.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Truck looks great Mark!


New Boss, I still have a set of 3500 T-bars and lower control arms left over from when I did my D60 swap if you want them, I have a set of poly bushings for the front suspension too. They need ball joints, but that's it. (I think)


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Way to be mark :redbounce I saw u drive past the shop the other day


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

dheavychevy38;1139502 said:


> Way to be mark :redbounce I saw u drive past the shop the other day


I'm all over the place. I'll stop in sometime if I see your truck sitting there.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ya the 03 will be in the shop for ne reverse :laughing: Go figure the one thing I hate fixing and it breaks lol. To bad it wasn't the rear end again :laughing::laughing: lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

dheavychevy38;1139517 said:


> Ya the 03 will be in the shop for ne reverse :laughing: Go figure the one thing I hate fixing and it breaks lol. To bad it wasn't the rear end again :laughing::laughing: lol


I saw your post in the Chevy thread and for some reason thought it was your 97 that lost reverse.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nope it always has to be the one Im driveing lol It's hard to yell at the boss for breaking the truck when you the boss :laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

truck needs the suspension that was under my old truck. At 9,000lbs it sat the same height as my friends stock 98 z71. Made me look less suspicious driving around. It had 1ton torsion bars and 3/4 or 1 ton leaf springs on the rear.

yea i just undeided if i want to put any more money into this thing yet, i have 2 whole 3500 dully packs im pulling apart so i can add 2 leafs on each side so i have the back parts squared away for the most part and the front is kind of hard to phuck with but can be done.

johnny u, what are you looking to score for them parts? pmme so we done messup marks thread again:laughing:


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Mark-

Truck looks good all set up.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

SnowMatt13;1139694 said:


> Mark-
> 
> Truck looks good all set up.


Thanks Matt, I bet your truck looks pretty dang good too in winter trim.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Got another picture from this morning. Pushing a little more snow. Might be getting more this weekend, the weather retards don't have a clue if we're going to be getting rain or snow so it's a pure guess at the moment of what's going to happen.










Maybe one of these time's I'll remember to turn the lightbar on when I take a picture. Highly unlikely though. :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Truck looks great as all ways Mark. Personaly I like your stock wheels better.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mercer_me;1147157 said:


> Truck looks great as all ways Mark. Personaly I like your stock wheels better.


Thanks! I almost missed the show this weekend being broken down but got it figured out and put back together right as it started to flurry.

The stock wheels got new tires on them about a week and a half ago. Their going to be my winter tires and I'll be getting another set of wheels and tires for spring-fall towards the end of winter. Havn't decided what to go with yet.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good Mark.....do you find urself getting use to the v plow now?



How much snow did you get?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

who the crap plows snow with their fog lights on?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

tls22;1147166 said:


> Looks good Mark.....do you find urself getting use to the v plow now?
> 
> How much snow did you get?


I'm getting used to it and getting a little quicker. I think it's low on oil so it's acting kinda funny and won't go/stay in some positions correctly. When I picked it up the oil level was perfect and the plow worked great. I was working on my truck and one of my friends was looking over the plow quick and decided to top off the oil in it. I think he put to much in which caused it to over flow and I think it overflowed to much and is running a little low at the moment. It'll give me a project for later to figure out how I'm supposed to position the blade to properly check the oil level.



Triple L;1147173 said:


> who the crap plows snow with their fog lights on?


Me. I never use the plow lights and I've made a habit out of turning the fog lights on whenever I turn the headlights on.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Is it just the lighting or is the truck actually clean? lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;1147179 said:


> Is it just the lighting or is the truck actually clean? lol


I havn't washed it in probably 2.5 weeks so I'm going to say the lighting makes it look clean. It'll get a bath after this weekend.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Mark, do you get alot of noise from the toyo's?


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice truck Mark.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1180627 said:


> Hey Mark, do you get alot of noise from the toyo's?


You can definitely hear them. Their not obnoxious by any means but it's obvious it has a mud tire on it.



BlueRam2500;1180636 said:


> Nice truck Mark.


Thanks, your ram's a pretty sharp truck also.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks bud! How is the Boss VXT holding up? Just e-mailed Jim about a setup for next year.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BlueRam2500;1180985 said:


> Thanks bud! How is the Boss VXT holding up? Just e-mailed Jim about a setup for next year.


I've just got a normal poly v. I got it used from another ps member, it seems to be doing pretty well.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

What brand airbag kit did you go with? I have the ride as yours and wana put a sander in. Having the tortions already cranked to carry the wieght of the plow the truck kinda looks goofy sitting lower in the rear when empty!. How do you like the bags? What about the compressor ?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Santry426;1197062 said:


> What brand airbag kit did you go with? I have the ride as yours and wana put a sander in. Having the tortions already cranked to carry the wieght of the plow the truck kinda looks goofy sitting lower in the rear when empty!. How do you like the bags? What about the compressor ?


I've got the Firestone Ride Rite 5000lb bags and the Firestone compressor. I think they offer different compressors and I can't remember which I have. I really like them, it's really nice to put something in the bed or hook up to a trailer, flip the switch and air up until the truck feels comfortable and stable and go. If along the way I need to adjust the air pressure it's just the flip of a switch inside the cab vs finding a gas station or something along the way to put more air in if I need to.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Some pictures from the other day. Hopefully the video's will upload while I'm in class this morning.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Truck looks good! I like the tractors on the dash!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Great pictures Mark. How do you keep them little tractors from rolling around?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mercer_me;1203367 said:


> Great pictures Mark. How do you keep them little tractors from rolling around?


They stay pretty well unless I really get on it. Then the one on the right I usually have to catch as it comes flying off the dash at me. The bobcat never moves and the one on the left doesn't roll much either.

Walk around video:


The other one is at 29% uploaded after 3.5hrs.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice pics and vid. What kind of exhaust are you running?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

exmark;1203685 said:


> Nice pics and vid. What kind of exhaust are you running?


4" turbo back straight pipe from Diamond Eye


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great mark.....glad ur using the new toys...have you gotten a better handel on the plow?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

truck and strobes look good


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

tls22;1203788 said:


> Looks great mark.....glad ur using the new toys...have you gotten a better handel on the plow?


I've got it pretty well figured out by now. Still having a little trouble timing my lift points while moving so I don't catch the curb or the edge of the grass but it's getting there.



wolfmobile8;1203860 said:


> truck and strobes look good


Thanks! It's taken some work and it's got a ways to go yet before it's "done"


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

nice, what lights did you use in the rear reverse and front parking lights?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

deere615;1204109 said:


> nice, what lights did you use in the rear reverse and front parking lights?


Their amber Whelen Vertex. I wish they had the "pop" that strobes do but I kinda like how they don't flash back off much unlike strobes. I'm still debating putting a 4 head strobe system in with clear strobes. Move the vertex to the brake lights, put the clear strobes in the backup lights and the headlights.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Mark13;1204126 said:


> Their amber Whelen Vertex. I wish they had the "pop" that strobes do but I kinda like how they don't flash back off much unlike strobes. I'm still debating putting a 4 head strobe system in with clear strobes. Move the vertex to the brake lights, put the clear strobes in the backup lights and the headlights.


Cool i just checked those out. I like them Sometimes that pop gets annoying on normal strobe tubes. i think next time I will try those plus I like the amber color


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Sweet Mark! Glad to see you got the new to you toolbox in.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Brandon29;1204163 said:


> Sweet Mark! Glad to see you got the new to you toolbox in.


It only took me about a month and a half dozen people asking me when I was going to put it in but I finally got a chance lol. I put the transfer tank in at the same time.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mark13;1204174 said:


> It only took me about a month and a half dozen people asking me when I was going to put it in but I finally got a chance lol. I put the transfer tank in at the same time.


soooooooooo, get those wheel spacers on?


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Mark13;1204174 said:


> It only took me about a month and a half dozen people asking me when I was going to put it in but I finally got a chance lol. I put the transfer tank in at the same time.


Looks good! You order any of those stickers you asked about?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;1204206 said:


> soooooooooo, get those wheel spacers on?


I found them atleast lol. So no.



Brandon29;1204220 said:


> Looks good! You order any of those stickers you asked about?


No, havn't gotten there yet.

(if you notice a trend, sometimes it takes me a while to do things. Othertimes when it's warm out and I can work outside comfortably, I get things done much sooner)


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Why wheel spacers? They dont have the same stance as the OBS does do they?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

vegaman04;1204318 said:


> Why wheel spacers? They dont have the same stance as the OBS does do they?


The rear tires sit in further. Spacers make a big difference to bump them out to match the front.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Mark13;1203728 said:


> 4" turbo back straight pipe from Diamond Eye


 Nice do you have an exhaust vid .


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

truck has came a really long ways sence you got it mark, good job. did you have any weight in the back in the pictures? looks a little front heavy in one of them!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

exmark;1205239 said:


> Nice do you have an exhaust vid .


Not yet, that walk around is the first video I have of it.



the new boss 92;1205259 said:


> truck has came a really long ways sence you got it mark, good job. did you have any weight in the back in the pictures? looks a little front heavy in one of them!


There was about 350lbs against the tailgate. In the daytime pictures in the driveway it was pointed down hill pretty severely.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Added some more lights and figured out how to change patterns in my lightbar. Only took me 6 months and the help of another ps member to figure out how to work my lightbar. 

All my warning lights on:





No lightbar:





Sorry for the very poor quality.
Darkness + beat up iphone + very fast lights = 
I'll hopefully be able to round up a video camera sometime that will be able to "see" all the light flashes instead of making it look like nothing is happening.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Cool, I subscribed!


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

i don't know about anyone else, but i am not able to veiw any of the following picture's from page 13!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

patlalandebutt;1251466 said:


> i don't know about anyone else, but i am not able to veiw any of the following picture's from page 13!


I overloaded one of my photobuckets and I kinda gave up trying to figure out which pictures arn't showing up since I'm on multiple forums and each forum seemed to have different pictures that disappeared. If I can figure it out I'll repost them.


----------

